# Password Manager Tools \ Password Resets



## ratty676 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

This is seeking advice more than a technical solution to a problem. We host a central ERP solution for multiple organisations and are due to grow considerably over the coming 12  18 months and I have concerns on how the system is being accessed. The front end Oracle ERP solution is link to one Active Directory and each user needing to access the system has an account to do so (this part is fine) but every 90 days their passwords expire meaning they need to reset or change their password. 

We do currently use a password management tool called QUEST Password Manager but this requires users to create profiles i.e. answers to questions what colour is your front door, first pet etc I know for a fact when accessing systems i.e. this site, Vodafone you are only required to enter an e-mail address, which then sends you an e-mail with a link you click on to reset your password etc... 

Can anyone suggest a better way of users managing their passwords than we are now? The password manager profile works to an extent but users despise it...

Regards.
Steve


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm going to move this to the server section, as it's not really tech news.

thanks, 

v


----------

